# Tool Lubricant



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have always been told to use machine oil on the tools vs. the aerosol lubricants like WD-40. I do know WD-40 will damage/swell rubber parts on tools making them difficult to operate. Some sellers offer an aerosol oil which I believe is just machine oil in a spray can. Seems to me that good old fashion 3 in 1 machine oil does the job well.

Would like to know the opinions of the DWT community on this question!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Check out this thread Level 5. 
.http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/bazooka-lubricant-222/

I use transmission oil for the head of my taper, and silicon spray for everything else.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Did you say once tapepro looked into lanox and it wasn't to good on the rubber seals Gaz? Oh well still seems to be ok for me, So silicone sprays ok did they say?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes Caz, you have a good memory. Tom was saying that it has a solvent in it and that it can effect the rubbers. He recommended the silicone spray, and so far so good.I do like the tranny fluid for the head of the zook, been soaking it in a small bucket for 5 min then let it drain while mixing mud etc. Give the excess a wipe off with an old t shirt and go for it.


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

I buy ames bazooka oil from my local supplier. They say its better than WD-40. Truth is i like Wd-40 better. My bazooka runs noticably better with WD-40 as lube compared to the ames bazooka oil. I have no issue in 2 years using WD-40 on my zook. I use WD-40 on all my angle heads as well before they get used.


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

Soak your boxes in water a few hours or the day before you use them. Works great


----------



## jantzenmoore (Sep 25, 2014)

After use I spray with pb blaster


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I use slick 50 for my tools.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

It is my understanding that Tape Tech voids the warranty if you use WD-40 due to its negative effect on all rubber and plastic parts. Not sure if this is correct or not?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gazman said:


> Yes Caz, you have a good memory. Tom was saying that it has a solvent in it and that it can effect the rubbers. He recommended the silicone spray, and so far so good.I do like the tranny fluid for the head of the zook, been soaking it in a small bucket for 5 min then let it drain while mixing mud etc. Give the excess a wipe off with an old t shirt and go for it.


yep great stuff, wife hated a chemical in the house so now I soak in cooking oil, works good also


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

37chambers said:


> I buy ames bazooka oil from my local supplier. They say its better than WD-40. Truth is i like Wd-40 better. My bazooka runs noticably better with WD-40 as lube compared to the ames bazooka oil. I have no issue in 2 years using WD-40 on my zook. I use WD-40 on all my angle heads as well before they get used.


try oil and get back to us


----------



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> try oil and get back to us


I will do that! My zook is in for service at the moment. Yesterday my guy fixing it says he "oiled" it up nice with transmission oil. I have 8 apts. to start taping monday, Ill post back on how it runs and brand of oil used.


----------

